# 20v ITBs 2.0 06X Mk3 Lugtronic



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Finally car is almost finished so figured it was time to share. I wanted to build something different after destroying my turbo car. Reused a handful of things and was able to sell alot of the turbo stuff to fund this project. Big thanks to Caste Systems Performance for helping me build the car, Lugtronic, and all my friends who helped along the way. We were able to bang out a [email protected] at the track still working out the best setup. Will be dynoing soon. Here are the engine specs:

Wossner 82.7mm 12.3:1 Pistons
Scat connecting rods
FSI Crank
Forcefed Engineering Crank Modification
AEB head, Supertech exhaust valves
Cat Gold springs, Rosten retainers
Cat 3652 camshafts
48mm Throttle Bodies w/ Custom Manifold
Techtonics Tuning 4 to 1 Header (Then modified to 3" out)
Custom ABF Alternator Bracket
Quaife Gears w/Peloquin LSD
Clutchmasters FX700 Twin Disc Clutch
DSS Stage 3 Axles
Lugtronic Wire In ECU with Custom Harness with Bulkhead and lots of Data sensors
Injector Dynamics ID 1000cc fuel injectors
Bosch 044 Fuel Pump
FuelLab Pre and Post Filters and FPR
Full 3" Aluminum Exhaust
E85 Fuel

Engine Bay with Temporary catch Can
















Velocity Stacks








Car in street trim








Motor before it went in








Somewhere during the build process








Modified 06X accessory bracket with ABF alternator








Header fitment








Modifed to 3" 2 1/4 just wasnt going to cut it.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

:beer::thumbup:

Video please?!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I can take some if it running this weekend.
Here it is at Show and Go.


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Twin disc clutch and 1000cc injectors :sly: :what: Why so extreme? Also, I'm very jealous. Except for the injectors which you are maybe cracking 200hp. 630cc @ 4bar would be plenty for e85


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

like i said above, i reused a lot of stuff i already owned. I traded a buddy my ID2000s for ID1000 + cash because they truly are one of the best injectors you can buy. You are absolutely correct i could use 630cc but my experiences and service from ID have been exceptional so i decided to continue to use them.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Any idea what this is putting down at the wheels?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Will find out on the dyno shortly.


----------

